

What would you say to a teenager joining a startup? - toutouastro


======
yitchelle
Dude, what is the point of your question? Are you indicating that this is a
foolish thing to do as the teenager will burn out before her 18th birthday, or
are you saying what a fantastic opportunity it is for a extremely smart
teenager with world at her feet?

Point is, everyone is different and without knowing who the teenager is, this
question is, well kinda, stupid.

~~~
toutouastro
I mean what sort of adivce would you give him ?

------
unimpressive
I'd tell them to quit humble bragging on HN.

------
samzhao
I'd say, "Welcome aboard, young man!"

Btw, I'm still a teenager, and that's what I wish startups would say to me
when I apply to them :p

P.S. I build things with HTML, CSS, Javascript and Rails, so if anyone's
interested please feel free to shoot me an email :D

------
bw00d
Bravo

